# MVP 3.0 A closer look and first impressions



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

So as many of you know I am a huge fan of the MVP series from Innokin.

I used the MVP 2 for over a year (in which time I had 3 of them 2 plain ones and a shine edition which I still have and still use from time to time)

It was my first mod and I have a huge soft spot for them and Innokin in general because of it.

So you can only imagine how excited I was when Innokin announced they were making a new one and even more excited when we finally Recieved them in store yesterday 

So let's take a closer look.

*The packaging :*

Innokin has never really been about bells and whistles and fancy packaging.. It is standard but very hardy yet still very nice and presentable:

















It shows you all the information you need on the device and is solid packaging which will be very hard to damage during shipping.

*What you get in the box:*

In the box you get the mod, charger, 510 to ego adapter, user manual and some stickers (I have noticed all new Innokin products have stickers in and this is pretty damn cool)






Sorry for the bad quality photo

*The mod itself:*

The build quality is absolutely astounding as can be expected from the Mvp series. It feels amazing in the hand and the colours are superb, they have an amazing shine to them. The writing on the led screen is nice and big so it is very easy to see.











It goes up to 30W and cam sub-ohm down to 0.4 ohms. And this thing is solid and hits exactly the way I like it. It has a passthrough function so you can Vape while you charge and also as with the previous one doubles as a power bank for your phone. The phone charger has been built into the device now which is a nice change from the previous models as it looks very neat






I did a side a by side comparison of 30W on a subtank mini with the MVP and my Sigelei 150W and there is absolutely no difference between the two they both give a very nice hit.

But the best part for me is and always has been with the MVP'S is the battery, this new one boasts an amazing 3800mah built in battery and if the old one is anything to go by this will last a very very long time.

I have been vaping on it since yesterday and the battery life has gone down maybe 5%

*Overall impressions:*

Amazing just amazing everything about this device is amazing my only gripe is that we didn't get them sooner and now I have a Sigelei. I do think they could have made it a bit higher powered maybe 40 or 50W but in all honesty I never go much higher than 30W anyway..

Well done to Innokin you have yet to disappoint me with an MVP

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Riaz (20/3/15)

Great review, thanks @Stroodlepuff 

It certainly is a stunner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

Riaz said:


> Great review, thanks @Stroodlepuff
> 
> It certainly is a stunner



Thank you @Riaz I just had to, the MVP's are still my favorite devices of all time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So as many of you know I am a huge fan of the MVP series from Innokin.
> 
> I used the MVP 2 for over a year (in which time I had 3 of them 2 plain ones and a shine edition which I still have and still use from time to time)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed feedback @Stroodlepuff  

PS the pink looks rad


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for the detailed feedback @Stroodlepuff
> 
> PS the pink looks rad



The pink is stunning  It's a pleasure...like I said I had to I love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (20/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So as many of you know I am a huge fan of the MVP series from Innokin.
> 
> I used the MVP 2 for over a year (in which time I had 3 of them 2 plain ones and a shine edition which I still have and still use from time to time)
> 
> ...




Great Review Stroods!!

That color just suits you!! Just beware of mike he might try steel that from you lol


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

Paulie said:


> Great Review Stroods!!
> 
> That color just suits you!! Just beware of mike he might try steel that from you lol



Thanks @Paulie haha Mike is not getting anywhere near this!!!! He can buy his own

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/15)

I'm so exited!! Now just to get it in my Budget en get that past Jaco.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/15)

Great post and review @Stroodlepuff. 

I know how much you liked the MVP2. Tinkerbell and all! 

I would love to have one but I just don't need it. Hasn't stopped me before though. 

Still loving my MVP2. Rock solid one year on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

Silver said:


> Great post and review @Stroodlepuff.
> 
> I know how much you liked the MVP2. Tinkerbell and all!
> 
> ...



Thanks @Silver yip like I said still my favorite devices of all time, they are such solid little work-horses I have a feeling I won't be putting this one back on display

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks @Silver yip like I said still my favorite devices of all time, they are such solid little work-horses I have a feeling I won't be putting this one back on display



Looking forward to feeling it in the flesh

Looks like it has a different finish to the previous one - more "leathery"? as opposed to a metal finish?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

Silver said:


> Looking forward to feeling it in the flesh
> 
> Looks like it has a different finish to the previous one - more "leathery"? as opposed to a metal finish?



It is still a metal finish @Silver but it does feel different

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (20/3/15)

Now that was a proper "Research Guru" review, awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

johan said:


> Now that was a proper "Research Guru" review, awesome.


Lol I should actually change that I just don't have the time to post research like I used to  thanks ohm @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/15)

So just an update...the battery on the new MVP just died for the first time  that is amazing battery life in my opinion... 






I don't know if you can see clearly but the battery has a little plug inside to show you that you need to charge

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/15)

Nice one @Stroodlepuff !

Just a suggestion - add "MVP 3" in front of your thread title

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/15)

Silver said:


> Nice one @Stroodlepuff !
> 
> Just a suggestion - add "MVP 3" in front of your thread title



Good idea  Will do it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------

